# 2000 Quest parking brake won't set



## CritterSitter (Feb 25, 2017)

New member here. Recently bought a 2000 Quest. When I push the parking brake down, I can hear it click several times and the light on the dash comes on, but it won't set. I just returns to the original position and the light on the dash goes out. According to the manual this type of PB is supposed to set and you press down again to release. Any thoughts on what the problem could be? The original owner had the brakes serviced recently. I suspect I will need to get under the van to adjust.


thanks, 

Scott


----------

